# First pictures!!!!



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Hope I got this right!


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

My "Techy" daughter came for the weekend and helped me get this right.

This is an end view photo of the 180G I have in the den, so it's essentially looking through 6 feet of water. The tank is a peninsula and because of the length and room arrangement a full tank shot is really tough. I haven't taken a decent one yet.

This picture also shows how stinkin' tough it is to photograph a bunch of hungry flat-bodied fish.

The ozelots in the front are about a month old now and the red fleck in the new leaves have gotten better and better.

Yes, the nerites have left their mark/s.

The best part: The whole tank is basically "No-Tech", I'd call it on the low side in terms of lighting and virtually maintenance free. No film algae of any sort on the glass, a few spots of diatoms on some stray leaves and that's it. The two Filstars get cleaned monthly (if I remember), I siphon off 40 gallons of water every week and that's it. The rest of my tanks should work so well.

I'll take a shot at a few more pics while my daughter's still here!!!


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

That is fantastic in so many ways!
Great fish.
Great looking plants.
Love the tank size(got one).
AND we are going to get more pics from you now ....RIGHT!:hihi:


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Sheesh, I hope so.

It's an old Oceanic 180G with the 2' long brace in the middle. So the aquascaping in the middle is much more sparse than the ends. I need scuba gear to get to the bottom middle of this tank, lol! The long tweezers and scissors only help so much. Also the stand is 40 inches high; yeah the ladder's a fixture in that room.


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Looking great Angelo bet you spend lots of time in a chair in front of that baby I know I would be


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Jimmy!


----------

